# October 2009 ICD-9-CM Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting



## CindyNorling (Sep 10, 2009)

The new October 2009 ICD-9-CM Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting are available now at the NCHS website: 
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd9cm_addenda_guidelines.htm#guidelines

This is the link to the PDF document:
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/icd9/icdguide09.pdf

Just as new ICD-9-CMmanuals are ordered every year, the Guidelines are very important to review changes.

Cindy Norling, CPC-H, CCS-P
St. Cloud Local Chapter President

“Set out each day believing in your dreams. Know without a doubt that you were made for amazing things.” 
—Josh Hinds; motivational speaker, author


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you for that link Cindy!!


----------



## heiditipherwell (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you Cindy.....


----------

